# over night guest



## vegandave (May 25, 2008)

Hi,we just rescued a young pigeon from the local canal.there is a colony living under the canal bridge and sadly some of young the seem on occasion to end up in the canal.after much effort we go this one out.In the past if they have not been in long i have actually taken a big jump and `thrown` the pigeon up onto the ledge wehre many families live.this one was very cold so we have brought it home to warm up. he is in a soft bed with a rice/sock heat pad!
we intend to keep him overnight and let him warm up then take him back there tomorrow to be helped back up onto the ledge.

Our questions are. will he be fed by other mother pigeons if he ends up in a part of the nesting area wherehe was not previously?

and is there anything can feed him over night? i think he is a bout 23 days old based on pictures on the net. we have dried vegetarian dog food,lentils,peas etc.. none ideal i know but will he last overnight without ny food? i was wondeing about some warm soaked lentils or the veggie dog food in a simliar fashion?

any ideas welcome!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you don't place him in the correct nest, the other pigeons could peck his head and potentially kill him or force him off the ledge and back in the water. Never a good idea to just put the babies back on the ledge, for just that reason unless you absolutely know where they belong.
You can soak the dry dog food, until spongy, open his mouth and place 1/2 marble sized pieces at the back of his throat. He will swallow. At the bottom of his throat is his crop. When it has enough food in it, it will fill up like a small balloon. You should feed the bird enough so the crop feels like the size of half a walnut shell. You can do the same thing with defrosted corn and peas.
In our resourse
section, there is a ton of information on feeding. Keep in mind that this bird is young and hasn't learned to eat or drink on it's own and you will need to teach it.


----------



## vegandave (May 25, 2008)

thanks, i have experience of feeding from my time in vet nursing so i feel comfortable feeding now thanks to your tip about what is appropriate with what we have.
thanks for the tip about placing him back in the nesting area.there is a wildlife hospital we can take him to as i dont want to risk him /her having further difficultiess in the nesting area if indeed it looks like he/she will be rejected.We will keep overnight then try to arrange transport to the wildlife sanctuary/hospital.we are based in manchester u.k. by the way.
many thanks for the usefull advice.
will certainly refer to here again in the future


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

I think it is quite likely that the wildlife hospital will put him down.

If you could keep him for 1-2 weeks he could have a better chance of survival as he would become better at flying. If he is 20-23 days old I think he is at the stage when if you offer seeds - after 1-2 days of picking them (but not swallowing) - he will figure out what to do and eat them.

If you have a roomy cage and maybe could take him out 1 hour daily to practise his flying skills.

Regarding wildlife hospitals I think there is a sanctuary in Sheffield that doesn't euthanise.


----------



## vegandave (May 25, 2008)

There is a good place called lower moss wood(google them).it is a self run wildlife centre that is very good and aims to rehabilitate.Having a cat it is not best to keep him here and we both work full time.No cage or suchlke that would be suitable right now.will see what hospital says but my experience with the is very good so far.


----------

